# Illegal Autobahn-racing: Munich police confiscates 63 sports cars



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

63 rich persons and so called VIPs wanted to conduct an Autobahn race from Munich to Düsseldorf called "RUSHHH".

Every participant had to pay 3100 Euros.

Polzei found out about this and confiscated the cars which were hid in a warehouse near Munich

(c) SPIEGEL



















The millionaires organized a powerful demonstration...










The moral of the story: Driving fast is legal, racing is illegal.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

There's a website for the event: http://www.rushhdrive.com/index_en.html

Looks like they ran one in 2007. It says that challenges at the stopovers are won by skills not speed. Maybe demolition is one of the skills. Why is the Hummer there? :dunno:


----------



## maande10 (Nov 17, 2007)

The RUSHH web site says that it is not a race. Participants don't benefit from completing the daily 400 km any faster than their competitors.

I think you mean "Polizei." I suppose they had evidence to show a conspiracy to do actual racing, because the event itself doesn't condone it. Regardless, they might have trouble making this stand in court. It would make more sense to combine their pre-race investigation with catching them in the act, before they had much of a chance to endanger other drivers.


----------



## Adi (Jun 3, 2006)

It doesn't matter to the police that they didn't catch them in the act. The police are just happy to make life as difficult as possible for these guys so as to try and dissuade them (and anyone else who gets the idea) from hosting any kind of 'competition' with fast/exotic cars on Germany's autobahn network. The police do the same with the guys doing the gumball rally through Germany.. stopping and inspecting cars and paperwork and generally making it a real pain in the ass to drive such cars as a group.


----------



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

So did it happen this year or not??


----------

